# Legalise Vaping Australia (LVA)



## Hooked (14/1/19)

*LVA call for legalisation and regulation on vaping*
https://www.legalisevaping.com.au/lva_call_for_legalisation_and_legislation_on_vaping

14 January 2019

_[My comment: We're not the only fighting, or getting ready to fight.]_

"Leading grassroots organisation, Legalise Vaping Australia has today called for the full legalisation and appropriate regulation of vaping products in response to an ABC article showing a number of vape liquids sold in Australia contained nicotine and were being sold illegally.

Brian Marlow, Campaign Director for Legalise Vaping Australia said that this highlighted the need to legalise and appropriately regulate the sale of nicotine vaping products to ensure consumers had access to appropriately labelled products that meet a minimum set of standards.

"Without proper regulation through legalisation, Australians will continue to put themselves at risk with untested, unregulated and potentially unsafe devices and liquids."


----------



## M.Adhir (14/1/19)

I'm all for regulation, patiently waiting for it to happen here, or for them to at least gazette further details which elaborate on the gazette notice from last year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I'm all for regulation, patiently waiting for it to happen here, or for them to at least gazette further details which elaborate on the gazette notice from last year.



I also have no objection to *reasonable* legislation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Beserker786 (15/1/19)

Hooked said:


> I also have no objection to *reasonable* legislation.


 is a bit of a stretch for reasonable regulation here as you’re not sure how the the government would tax and hence induce graft in this market, that usually puts me off


----------



## RichJB (15/1/19)

I don't think our govt is excessive with sin taxes at all. A pack of twenty cigarettes here costs less than R30. In the UK, at today's exchange rate, a pack of 20 is R184.31. In Aus, a pack of 20 can set you back almost R400. Even taking into account the lower value of our salaries when you factor in exchange rate, we are still way cheaper than most other countries, especially the developed ones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/1/19)

RichJB said:


> I don't think our govt is excessive with sin taxes at all. A pack of twenty cigarettes here costs less than R30. In the UK, at today's exchange rate, a pack of 20 is R184.31. In Aus, a pack of 20 can set you back almost R400. Even taking into account the lower value of our salaries when you factor in exchange rate, we are still way cheaper than most other countries, especially the developed ones.



Well we have millions of poor people that use these sins and vote for that government, so they cant shoot themself in the foot.
But when deciding to tax an industry that most of their voters will never use, they might suddenly get expensive


----------



## BATMAN (15/1/19)

If they genuinely found people 'illegally' selling untested eliquids, then they've brought it upon themselves.

It's just sad because from what I've seen on social media, there are alot of well established and enthusiastic vendors in Aus. 

Sadly enough, we have the same type of illegal sales happening here in SA and we should hope and pray that this isn't used as an excuse to endorse extreme laws against vaping in our country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

